# Compensation from ESB



## paulocon (11 May 2004)

Hi all,

Not sure where to put this question, please move if in an incorrect location.

Basically, I have a small bit of agricultural land. As part of an upgrade to their network, the ESB have informed me that they will be running a number of new poles across my land. 

Does anyone know if the ESB pay compensation for this kind of activity? Obviously, the placing of a number of poles (and supports) on the land will have a depreciating effect on the overall value.


----------



## valc1 (11 May 2004)

yes - referred to in ESB as mast interference payments. Not sure what their rates are but if you contact an Engineering Officer in your local ESB they should be able to help.

Rgds.


----------



## paulocon (11 May 2004)

valc1,

Thank you very much for that.
Found the details by a search on Google, the ESB make this information hard to find on their web-site (for some reason).

Rgds.


----------



## heinbloed (27 Oct 2004)

*New poles/cables*

ESB network is-as far as I know-obliged to use existing infrastructure.So get the drawings/planning papers and run the cables yourself,underground if you like.Once they are there they have no chance but pay you the going rate.Make use of the deregulation and earn money.Every lender would be happy to borrow you the money for the project,rates will be included in the rent sum.And,after a certain time,the cables will be paid off and generating income without further investment,underground cables will be working for many,many decades without trouble.
Polish contractors-already working for ESB net - are offering competitive rates,much cheaper than Irish builders.
ESB supply is paying  ESB network  for cable capacities that had been paid for 50 years ago .


----------



## paulocon (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: New poles/cables*

Hi all,

Just to follow up on this.

I emailed the head planner at the ESB stating that I wanted full details of compensation etc. prior to any work being carried out on my land. I actually had to re-sent the mail a number of times before receiving any reply. 

I got a reply from the head accountant stating that they'd organise someone to call out to me.

I then had to go away for a couple of weeks due to work and when I came back - four lovely new poles across my land.

I must state that I had discussions with an area rep initially about the location of poles etc. I suggested running them underground or via an alternative route but was told that neither was an option due to 'cost factors'. I provisionally agreed the route and set about seeking compensation details.

As you can imagine, I'm not a happy camper. Don't really mind the fact of the poles there to be honest, more the way the ESB acted. Can they legally come onto your land like this?

Anyway, sent a fairly strong email away to the accountant and will follow it up with a phonecall later on....


----------



## elderdog (18 Nov 2004)

*.*

Paulo

Sorry to hear you are not to happy with the way the ESB acted.

Actually they are fair and decent compared to some of the utilities. For Example NTL ( cable TV ) in Dublin can throw cable where ever they like without asking or paying and of course their wiring contractors just know it.


----------



## sueellen (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: Compensation from NTL*

"NTL ( cable TV ) in Dublin can throw cable where ever they like without asking or paying and of course their wiring contractors just know it"


Elderdog,

Would have to disagree with you there.  NTL consulted/compensated us when they needed to run cable down the side of our end of road house.  When they had to dig up the garden and did so in an unsatisfactory manner they provided an extra point free for life.  We certainly found them to be fair/customer conscious.


----------



## elderdog (19 Nov 2004)

*NTL*

Sueellen,

Glad to hear that not everyone gets treated the same

Some of their contractors are little more than <deleted to avoid giving Brendan grief>


----------



## The President (20 Nov 2004)

*ESB payment*

paulocon... very interested in your post.. a couple of years ago ESB ran poles accross my land, - could have used headlandds but instead went right throught he middle, in a scenic area.... but not so much as any talk of compensation etc.  Can you put up thread  / link or addresss where I could follow this up, please?.. and best of luck to you in your quest!


----------



## paulocon (20 Nov 2004)

*Speaking to The President*

hi president,

No problem. send me a pm and I'll email you details if you want.

Cheers,
paul.


----------



## furiousHarry (25 Nov 2004)

*Can they force you ?*

*Are the ESB/Eircom able to forcefully put Poles on your land ?*

Can someone demand poles be moved ?
I've seen a posting on AAM where someone was quoted 3-4 k for moving an Eircom pole 10 feet.

I've an Eircom pole to be moved and cant see why I should pay that amount of money to move their equipment.


----------



## paulocon (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Can they force you ?*

furious,

It appears to me the ESB can do whatever they like. Suppose it's one of the advantages of being a state owned company.

I had friends that had to pay big money to have an extra pole laid in order to provide a supply to their house. 

Where is the pole, is it in your garden?
I would imagine they'd have to play ball with you as they need access to the pole for maintenance etc!

Paul


----------



## furiousHarry (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Can they force you ?*

HI Paul,

Thanks for the reply.

I have no issues with the ESB, I've heard that they'll move poles for free.

The Problem is with an eircom pole.  

Did you not feel like talking to a solicitor after they carried out the work on your land without permission ?


----------



## The President (29 Nov 2004)

*ESB compensation*

Thanks paulocon.. will sned pm, when I find out how to.... have tried Send an em ail through your profile, but no joy.. Help, please?


----------

